
The Future of Insurance Software - Mat_Sherman
https://share.transistor.fm/s/16b71636
======
dangus
Everything about this is lame.

~~~
rman666
I have no connection to this podcast or Broker Buddha, but I’m wondering why
you think it’s lame? Obviously the founder is putting effort into it. What’s
your critique?

~~~
dangus
I’d gladly critique it!

\- The whole interview is practically an advertisement for the product without
a lot of actionable insight or interesting information for the listener.

\- The product and industry is incredibly boring: software for commercial
insurance applications and renewals.

